# For the Competitors...why do you do it?



## the dude abides

So after being a bakyard hack for several years, getting more serious about it for myself and now watching the Pitmasters show, I have to ask why do you compete?  The money doesn't seem too good, especially for the folks that lay out a bunch of cash to travel all over to do this.

From my observations there are a few reasons that I'd do a competition, but I'd like to hear of some other reasons why you guys do it.

Here's my thoughts...

1) It's in your hometown (or close by) so it's about the fun, ego, see where you stand against the others, but it's not going to cost much to do it.

2) You own a resturant, and all those plaques, trophies, ribbons, etc. look good and are good for advertising.

3) You've got the expenable income and the time on your hands to travel around the country and do it for the reasons in #1

What say you?


----------



## rbranstner

I have never done it but I bet it would be fun. I think its all about the competition. I compete in a two day walleye fishing tournament here in MN each year and there is just something fun about being in a big competition and going against all of those other guys/gals trying to win. I would imagine that BBQ competition would be very close to the same feeling.


----------



## denver dave

Neighbors, friends, and relatives all love my cooking. However, they are neighbors, friends, and relatives. They tend to be biased for fear I will stop. I just want to know how I hold up to the big boys.


----------



## coyote-1

I sure wouldn't travel far to do it, but I could see entering a competition to see how my stuff stacks up in the opinion of folks who are knowledgeable.

And more than that, to (hopefully) get to taste the stuff made by others.

See, now I'm gettin' hungry


----------



## bbqhead

Its hard to explain why I do it, I just love BBQ.  competition makes you go above and beyond, way beyond what you do in the backyard. when you go to the contest to set-up, you see all the other teams there I wonder what have I got myself into. then after all the hard work and challenges, you get called to the stage its all worth it. the other competitors are always super nice people, the weathers not always so great, it's just about the passion of making great BBQ. If you have the chance to do one, do it, you won't regret it. It helps me strive to learn every thing I can, try new things, rubs, sauces, techniques, etc. started in '98 and still working on it, I've picked up tips on smf, and I thank everyone on here for that. what more can I say, you can get hooked on BBQ, how far you go with it is up to you.


----------



## bbq engineer

Hey, Dude!

I have competed in a couple of local KCBS events (although, here in kansas city, there are competitions ever single weekend...somewhere) and have walked with ribbons at both of them. Don't make any mistake, even a local event is expensive and a heck of a lot of work. If you plan on having a friday night party you start early on friday to get checked in and get your stuff set up and meat going for your party. Then, after you cook all day and host your party, you might think it is time to kick back...WRONG! Now it is time to start cooking for real so you can turn in Saturday at noon. 

For me, it is a matter of pride. I like to think I have the ability to produce some amazing BBQ, and this is a way to show it. I am competitive by nature, and I like to think that I know what I'm doing. It is also fun to do. I like to get set up and I even kind of like staying up all night monitoring and watching the smoker. Some of the Chicanery that happens late at night in pretty funny too. If the weather is nice, there is always someone to talk to and the social aspect of the competitions is pretty fun. I guarantee you will make a lot of friends.


It is also a chance to host a giant party for all of my BBQ eating and beer drinking friends, neighbors, and their families. Last year, me and Mrs. Engineer were blown away that some of my neighbors helped us all day to get set up, and going. It really turned out to be a huge party with my entire neighborhood just psyched to be a part of it...in fact one of my neighbors was playing in the Blues part of the "Blues and BBQ festival"...it really was a neighborhood event, down by the river at the city park.

I would never drive long distances to do a comp...simply put, they are too much work. Competition is also expensive. Last year, I spent well over a thousand dollars for the one blowout competition that I did. Granted that included some re-useable stuff like a shelter. You can get by with much less, but entrance fees are maybe a couple hundred bucks, and then you need meat. I cook at least 2 cryovac briskets, 3 racks of ribs, 2 butts, and 20 chicken thighs to get the six samples for the judges. If you throw a party, you will need meat and food for your party. Then there is the alcohol...Get a sponsor like I did!


----------



## fatback joe

I have always been a competitive person and this is another outlet for that. 

I like the challenge of trying to figure out what the judges are looking for and trying to execute the game plan. I was doing well in Florida then moved North and found that my flavor profile that worked down there didn't do well up here (atleast for chicken).......back to the drawing board..........made it to where I can't wait to compete again to see if I have anything figured out, new fresh challenges. Love it. 

Just replicating stuff in the backyard got old.........competitions keep it fresh. It is nice to have a challenge. Everyone at a contest can make great food.....the challenge is separating yourself from everyone in a way that appeals to judges.

And as a bonus, I have met many so great people out there. 

Probably could come up with about 20 more things, but that is the top.

Love the challenge and competition.

Edit: In my avatar I am holding a trophy for first place chicken.......I switched to that avatar just to remind myself that I know how to cook it and to stay focused on figuring out what they want up North.


----------



## miamirick

dude i think i know what the answer is and i too question why to do a competition, smoking to me is having fun, chillin out with some friends eating good and drinkin all day and night, competition just seems like work and stress and not what smoking is all about.   odds of winning seem slim and the cost of competing just does not seem to outweigh if you do win.  must be more for people who own bbq joints and look for the trophyies to put in their places.


----------



## alx

EGO.......................This aint raising dam childeren

...I can dam farking cook dam better then any damn smoker damn out there damn it.....Dam....

And i dams wins a damn bit too.....


----------



## bbally

I don't know if I am supposed to write something in back woods slang or for real in english?

So back woods slang first, I dun dern thout I make preddy darn good bar bay kue and always hoped two be proven dat uh fact!

Now for the real reason,

I am always interested in what others think, judging from the KCBS methods of training judges, their own opinion of what they conjure at the traditional barbeque is what they are trying to judge on.

So I put it forward to see what a couple of people think of what we cooked.  Do not care about the placing, I care about the individual scores!  What did each person care about, what did they think about each category?

For me the real test of barbeque comes from payment recieved for the caterings completed with no complaints.

But the judges scores give me an indication of the overall individual thinking of the cooking.  I take the judges scores that are out of control (no consitency) and drop them, and then look at the normal distribution of the rest, that tells me alot about how center of the spicing spectrum the food is being presented.  At the center I am happy, on the hot spectrum I know I am burning customers, off the spicy end and I know I am boring customers.  So for me the judges scores are important, not the placing.

Don't get me wrong, it is nice to place high, but the real wealth lay in the judges scores after plotting the bell curve.


----------



## chefrob

never competed..........not sure i want to. i like the idea but like fatback joe said, it's really up to the judges as far as flavor goes. i don't care for sweet meats......so why go through the trouble to change what i believe in to get approval from someone i don't know or argree with that person's flavor profile. i know i put out really good food (i am my own toughest critic) and i have yet to have anyone NOT rave over my food.....BBQ or otherwise. that being said it doesn't mean that i would win a contest and it certainly doesn't mean that a certain community would support my "style" of food in the real world of dollars and cents in the restaurant biz.


----------



## alx

Judging realy blows in KCBS at the larger events....Now you live in kansas they may have alot of experienced judges etc....At the first comp of 2009(not my first) in salisbury they was 100 teams and knowing a master judge he mentioned after comp that 1/2 the judges were first timers....

This is a huge issue these days-competency of judging.......Standards...

From my side competing with a new team this year it is to my advantage....I actualy used to feel bad for the newbies years back....


----------



## bbally

I don't at all worry about the judges, like Pit Masters I understand a game when I see it. But I do like seeing the score sheet, it helps with understanding what the perception is of what was tasted. Even though it is not consistant due to training being so poorly performed at every event KCBS puts on (think they make money with it?) it still lets you know what people think. And people is what catering is about.


----------



## bbally

Alex the post I quoted seems to be missing... did you kill it or did someone else?


----------



## alx

Good lord BOB...I deleted out of respect...I did not want it to come across wrong....Dont think i said anything to bad,but certainly dont wanna write chit that comes out the wrong way my friend...


----------



## chefrob

i didn't think anything was wrong with it......it kinda substantiated what i was trying to say.


----------



## bbally

No problem with saying they have a long way to go in judge training.  It is true, they have terrible consistancy.  And most of it goes back to "be a judge in a day" type thinking.  It is a flaw that under checked will eventually negate them as a true circuit worth following.  Let them find out now while they can correct it, not later when people start avoiding their sanctioned events because its a crap shoot with no rhyme or reason.


----------



## alx

Was just me chef rob my friend....I get to typing and not reading and wasnt sure what i typed....Bbaly yourself etc are folks i listen too.....What did the kinks sing...Paranoia will destroy yah...LMAO


----------



## bbally

I totally agree with both of you, it is something they will have to fix or be relegated to the dust bin of "also rans"


----------



## chefrob

alx, now you got that song in my head.........haven't heard that one for years! i was actually typing at the same time as you so when i posted i looked up and saw yours i thought i wasn't too far off base.


----------



## chefrob

i'm new to the whole scene but it seems that a lot of competitors are just as if not more knowledgeable than the judges......am i wrong?


----------



## alx

AMEN BOB....I love the "judge in a day".....That is the truth my friend!!!


----------



## bbally

I don't really know, but I had one where the salmon I did was placed high with everyone but one judge.  Talked with a judge I knew on the judge team afterward, he said the guy hated fish and would not give it points.

In a normal situation a judge would not be a judge if they had something they hated so bad they could not judge it.

So I would agree, especially when you look at the Judge's training at every event.  I think cranking out judges is just another revenue stream.

But I do think you have to go for the fun of getting together with the other people.  So the placing is a crap shoot, big deal, the fun with the other groups is really cool.

I assume you cook professional, so you know positive cash flow is the real judge.


----------



## ncdodave

My reason? Simple...
BECAUSE IT'S FUN!!!


----------



## bbally

It absolutely is the best fun!  I really like the way everyone seems to have a great time.


----------



## chefrob

i've noticed that.........similar to culinary education

i've attended one event and liked that spect of it. i have also done demos for a local distributor but haven't competed dispite his egging me to.

yes i do and you know the saying, "if you make it look nice you can sell **** all day long"


----------



## alx

YEP....I met tuffy few years back and many,many folk....I enjoy the people and the competition....Kind of reminds me of a big old outdoor party and that is true...the socializing aspect...


----------



## alx

Definetly from my perspectice chef....As chef bob mentioned it will kill the sport if not handled properly...This has gotten real big and if only folks who compete 40 times a year have a shot at it....


----------



## dirt guy

I don't compete, but my brother does.  It's like anything else someone decides to do "whole hog" (right now, for me, it's my motorcycles
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





).  It costs more to do than you could ever expect to recoup. 

For my brother it's several things.  

1. He only does local contests (less than 100 miles from home).  This keeps some of the headaches of "traveling the circuit" like motels, keeping meat cool, taking extra time off work, etc.

2. He makes it a big party--cooks extra food for people to come by and sample and invites all the friends and neighbors.

3. He "competes" against others from here in town.  Most never place in the top five.  But, "bragging rights" are all too important when they are sitting around the table at happy hour. 

4. It's a new, interesting venue.  He used to race motocross, then it was golf, bass fishing came next, and now it's smoking meats.

I enjoy smoking, but, I don't think I'm passionate enough to get up at 2 a.m. to cook anything for a ribbon or trophy and maybe a little cash.  My preference is to set back some funds until I can afford to cook for a small group and have a nice party.


----------



## bbqhead

forgot to mention I try to judge when not competing.  some times it helps to take a break from cooking and judge to see what other teams are doing.


----------



## hilbillyinca

I really just enjoy doing it. There are so many great people out there competing.  You get to spend a couple days hanging out, cooking, bs'sing with folks from all over.

Pitmasters is a very cool show, but to me it doesn't show the real community side of competition. Folks on the circuit get to know each other, and seeing them at comps is like seeing old friends.

And walking up to the stage to get that trophy feels really, really good. I've only been lucky enough to walk for a 3rd place one time, but that's all the motivation I need. Proving to yourself, that all your work, and love of cooking has paid off.

my $ .02


----------



## bbq engineer

*EXACTLY! *Man, you nailed it. The pitmasters show completely glosses over the community side of comp bbqing. It really is a great community, and you can generate some really great friends...just one time attending an awards ceremony will show the genuine pride that people have for the sport. People cheer for their friends almost as much as if they won the trophy themselves. 

One thing I suggest is that if you are considering a competition, do your research up front. It makes it so much more enjoyable to actually be "competitive" at a competition. I see a lot of people just kind of show up and think that they can compete, when all they are doing is pi$$ing away their money by not knowing what to do. I suspect this next year there will be more of this and that the pitmaster show will bring every backyard cook out of the woodwork. Have a game plan and know what you are going to do and when it needs to be done. Get a box and practice your presentation. Maybe get a team to let you watch over their shoulder once before your comp so you can get a handle on what it is about.

Once you win something, not only does it vindicate what you already knew (that you make great 'Que), but it also "set's the hook", and now you have more to prove. I plan on competing at a few this year and working on areas that I saw to be lagging from last year's scores.


----------



## bbally

Totally agree, the nicest people I have ever been around.  Helpful and fun.


----------



## dirt guy

That's something I forgot to put in my post. Every time my brother parks beside one of the "big boys" (no exceptions to date), they are very friendly. Most have given tips on how to do things just a bit better. He believes it has helped his cooking/scoring in the contests. He usually only cooks in three or four events per year.


----------



## gene111

We do it just for Fun!! Also for the competition always want to see how your food measures up to everyone elses!!!


----------



## slick4591

I did the show animal circuit for the kids for a few years and it was always frustrating to win a show one week and finish low the very next week with the same animal. The only difference being the judges with their personal likes and dislikes. So, no competitions for me until they clone the judges.


----------



## chisoxjim

I dont do competitions, but tip my White Sox hat to those that do & have fun doing it. 

I bbq for fun(and now for a catering business I started this past week). I mostly enjoy cooking for family, friends, etc, and hanging out on my deck. Personally I dont need the validation of some judge I dont even know tasting my bbq and saying its good, etc. Also I dont have the time to do competitions, working 60+ hours a week at one job, starting my own company, and most importantly having a toddler at home leaves zero time to do them(not that I would if I had the time).

I also think the KCBS judging system is a revenue stream with the way the pump out judges. With the ammount of competitions these days it seems they need alot of judges, perhaps lowering the bar regarding the judges credentials. I was offered to attend a KCBS judging certification class this weekend, for free(place was already paid for & the guy was just trying to get rid of his spot), and I turned it down. I really dont need to take a judges class to know what good bbq is.


----------



## fatback joe

I try not to worry about how many CBJs are out there at an event.  Sure I would prefer 100% CBJ with years of experience, but assuming everything is done as it should be, everyone has the same shot of landing on a good/bad table.  Myron, Trigg, whoever can get on a crap table and give us a leg up on them.  

Heck, there has been more than once that, what I assume was an untrained judge, scored me high enough to keep me out of DAL in a category.  LOL  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









   My pork wasn't competition quality for the first couple of times out.

Easy to bitch about a bad table, but not admit when we get an easy one.  I have more than one trophy that came as a result of a high scoring table. 

I always figure if I won my table, then I did all I can do..........if I am not even the high score at my table, then I didn't have a shot anyhow.


----------



## mballi3011

I know that the answer to the typical backyard smoker is the test of freinds say about yor food. But then thnk if you went over to some freinds house and they had some BBQ and it wasn;t good would you tell them. Ok the judges doen't know you and really don't care either. I love to Q and to please folks too. But watching everyone eat and go back for more makes it for me. Or the lady that quit working in my wifes office and her husband called back 8 monthes later an asked if they could come to the office christmas party cause I cook for it. 

THATS WHY I DO IT


----------



## eman

That's it on the money!
 I love it when someone new eats my smokes. ( i know i'm kinda leary at eating bbq from someone new). The smile and the look on their face  when they take that first few bites says it all. 
 When they start calling and asking when the next smoke is ,You know you got it right!


----------



## butcher bbq

And because your good at it.


----------

